# Ever heard of Tussah Silk????



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

I was looking at some other soapers sites and came across this as an ingredient to make the soaps silkyer. I googled it to try to find some where that sells it and can't find any where. I looked at all my places I buy from and the only thing that I can find is liquid silk. Is it the same thing? :?

Mary Lou


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I got mine at Paradise Fibers.
http://www.paradisefibers.net/

I think I paid between $2-3 an ounce. It doesn't take much.. just a small pinch in the lye water.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So do you think it makes a difference? This is one ingredient I've wanted to try just never had it at any of the places I order from and I hate to pay shipping for one item.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

just get something silk from a junk store and cut off a small piece it disolves in lye. If nothing else makes a nice adv ingredient


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

Is Tussah silk a certain kind? I have gotten LIQUID SILK from MMS but these other gals are using this specific silk. I'm just try ing to find out the difference if any and where you can buy it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

> Wild silk is harvested from cocoons found in the wild. After feeding on a diet of wild mulberry and whatever else a silk worm chooses to eat, the wild silk is a darker color. Wild silk is known as Tussah and is a bit coarser in texture than mulberry silk. Duppioni is another type of wild silk and is produced when two silkworms spin cocoons that are joined together.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Sondra! :lol You silly girl. You are just a treasure trove of information. You must read a lot. You are our personal encyclopedia. I never would have looked that one up. Of all things...One would think that the Tussah Silk was really something different/special/exotic. Just wild silk! Now how in the heck does that help/enhance soap???? Or why would you want to put it in soap in the first place.

Thanks for the infor Sondra! I like learning new things.

Sheryl


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, it got my attention! :lol It does have label appeal. Thats why I wanted to know more. :crazy
Thanks yall for the imput!

Mary Lou


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

don't think it will do any more or less than any other liquid silk or junk store piece of silk (got that hint from Vicki) just says a name on the lable


----------

